# Varadero Fantasticus



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Has any body that recv'd any of these from UE had any luck breeding these yet? My possible pair is showing signs of courting lately,and I don't know if their call is audible or not,but I have been hearing an odd/unfamiliar call early in the morning lately coming from their vivs direction,and they have become a bit more visible for the last week or so. Thanks.
Ron


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd imagine there call is the same as other fants. If so its quiet. I have cv fants and hardly ever hear them call, just find eggs.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Their call is the typical fantastica call. I know of 2 other people with tads in water. 

Link to dendrobates.org for a very LOUD recording of their call
http://www.dendrobates.org/calls/fantastica.mp3


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info.I am glad to hear that others are having success with them.Hopefully I can join that group!
Ron


----------

